# RISOLTO Tastiera italiana lxde

## neretux

Ho installato gentoo amd64 + lxde ma nonostante abbia impostato

- /etc/conf.d /xdm

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="it"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

- /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">it</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

- .config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart

```
setxkbmap it
```

- .xinitrc

```
exec ck-launch-session startlxde

setxkbmap it

```

non c e verso di impostargli la tastiera italiana, infatti gli errori di battitura sono dovuti proprio a quello.

Suggerimenti?Last edited by neretux on Sun Jun 12, 2011 6:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neretux

Ho risolto così:   :Laughing: 

```
emerge setxkbmap
```

 poi

```
nano -w ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
```

 ed ho aggiunto la riga

```
@setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout it
```

----------

